# Kabelkamm welche Größe?



## R3sis (20. Januar 2016)

*Kabelkamm welche Größe?*

Moin Leute,

möchte mir bei Caseking ein paar Kabelkämme für mein gesleevtes Mainboard 24Pin Kabel sowie das 8+6Pin Kabel für die Grafikkarte besorgen, jedoch gibt es dort 
2 unterschiedliche Größen: 3mm und 4mm. Welche ist nun also die richtige Größe? Die Kabel sind Bitfenix Alchemy und die Kabelkämme sind die jeweilig passenden
Modelle von E22, alles zu finden auf Caseking.

Freue mich auf Antworten.

Grüße,

R3sis aka. Benni


----------



## MF13 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Kabelkamm welche Größe?*

Ich habe bzw. hatte die 3mm, die haben gut gepasst, bis sie zerbrochen sind


----------

